# "You Brightened My Day"



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

"You Brightened My Day"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are funny hiking boots she's wearing.













:lol:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

How come I can't be that Lucky??? :lol: :lol:


----------

